# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  فلم كرتوني عن ( واقعة الطف )

## تأبط بودره

*فلم كرتوني عن* *( واقعة الطف )
**من موقع مجمع الزهراء (ع) الإسلامي 

ويحكي الفلم عن الحـــســــيـــن** عليه السـلامـ ..
**من مولدهـ 
إلى استشهادهـ عليه السـلامـ 

هذاا الوصلة* 

http://www.alzahraa1.net/altaf.htm




أسألــــكم الدعـــاء

----------


## زهر الياسمين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
مشكور على الموضوع الروعة في حق امامي
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين
جعل الله في ميزان أعمالك
الله يعطيك العافية
بنتظار جديدك المتميز

----------


## تأبط بودره

*زهر الياسمين*


*في ميزان الأعمال جميعا*


*لا عدمناكم*
*أسعدني تواجدكم*

----------


## تفاحه الاحساء

بارك الله فيكم  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## يامن ملك قلبي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## زهرة الأنوار

مشكور على الوصلة لكن كيف افتحها؟؟

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_تأبط .._
_شكرا لجهودك الرائعة .._
_وفي ميزان أعمالك أن شاء الله .._
__
_يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه .._
_دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايتة .._

----------


## تأبط بودره

*تفاحه الاحساء*
* يامن ملك قلبي*
* زهرة الأنوار*
* للدموع إحساس*

*في ميزان الأعمال جميعا

لا عدمناكم
أسعدني تواجدكم
*

----------

